# nueva moderadora: Larroja



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Larroja has joined the moderation team. She will be helping maintain the quality of the Solo Italiano and Italiano-Español forums.

Glad to have you with us!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Benvenuta, Larroja! ​
Divertirsi con gli newbies! - scherzando!


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Larroja! ¡Que disfrutes también a este lado del foro!

Bienvenida al club. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

¡Bienvenida!

Paquita (FR/ES)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Finalmente!
Benvenuta *


----------



## Antpax

Cumplimenti, cara. Felicidades. Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hai la più pallida idea del pasticcio in cui ti sei cacciata???  
Sono felice e onorata di averti anche da questa parte!

L'occasione richiede un tintinnante 






_*Che bellooooo!! *_​Laura


----------



## Larroja

Grazie a tutti, siete fantastici, e io onoratissssssima! 
Già che ci siamo, propongo un applauso per i miei trainer: Laura, Antonio e Paul!
;D


----------



## Yulan

*CIAOCARISSIMA! *

*¡Felicidades!* *Y ... ¡hasta pronto entonces! *


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenida, Larroja!


----------



## frida-nc

Bien, bien, bien, bien--venida!






We all welcome you!


----------



## chlapec

Felicidades también para ti, Larroja. Como me paseo bastante por el foro IT/ES, tendrás buenas oportunidades de "moderarme". Besos.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Felicidades también para ti, Larroja. Como me paseo bastante por el foro IT/ES, tendrás buenas oportunidades de "moderarme". Besos.



Buenas y agradecidas oportunidades de _leerte_, por que te moderas muy bien solito.


----------



## Sowka

*Congrats and a very warm and sunny welcome, Larroja!  *


----------

